# When was mahogany plywood panelling used?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mahogany plywood is available from many locations....if you can afford it. $177 per sheet at one that I saw. As far as it being used as walls, it probably dates back to the 1940's or 50's. Not sure where you'll get an actual definitive answer. Good luck with the contesting of the appraisal. I'm a wood guy, so painting it, although it made it look brighter, would not have been in my repertoire.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Panelling was big 50, to mid 80 and we never see it anymore.
How does the house value compare to other houses. Has everyone's value gone up? 
It's the mil rate that really counts for taxes.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

How long ago did you buy the house? A recent purchase is the best way to determine the assessed value. Usually it is an estimate of market value and as of your purchase date you can prove the market value. My son buys and sells houses. If he buys one for less than the assessed value the first place he goes is the town hall to apply for an assessment reduction. If he buys for more, he keeps his mouth shut. How does your assessed value compare to the purchase price? Does your jurisdiction have an equalization rate meaning all properties are assessed under market value?


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> Mahogany plywood is available from many locations....if you can afford it. $177 per sheet at one that I saw. As far as it being used as walls, it probably dates back to the 1940's or 50's. Not sure where you'll get an actual definitive answer. Good luck with the contesting of the appraisal. I'm a wood guy, so painting it, although it made it look brighter, would not have been in my repertoire.


Agree about unpainted wood. I love real wood. Basements can be pretty dark so that's probably one reason it was painted. Also the desire to "update".Had no idea of the current price! My father chose it because of the sort of dampness in the basement. it was a good choice. Looked the same 30 years later. he did have heavy, maybe 10ml sheeting on frame behind it as a vapor barrier between the paneled wall and French drain.


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Panelling was big 50, to mid 80 and we never see it anymore.
> How does the house value compare to other houses. Has everyone's value gone up?
> It's the mil rate that really counts for taxes.


Everyone's value went up about $2,000. The Assessor's noted for my house specifically that my increase was based on the listing pictures - "recaptured" basement improvement and remodeled kitchen. The kitchen cabinets are original from 1964. There is a solid surface countertop and supposedly new SS appliances. I checked the model numbers on all appliances. All 2009. Average grade. None Energy Star. It would make sense that the countertop (which did not require a construction permit) was also 2009 because it had to have a cut out for the gas stovetop and the wall oven, both in the 1964 original cabinet. 
The exterior needs painting, soon. If I'm unsuccessful in reducing the assessment I'm thinking of doing chartruse and fuschia stripes and asking for a reassessment next year.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Maybe the “recaptured basement” wasn’t included in the last appraisal. Now that they know its finished space, the SF of the house increases.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

How does your tax appraisal compare to the selling price? That would be your basis for contesting the assessment raise.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

There is usually a mechanism for appeal. Whether or not you would be successful, who knows—prolly depends on how well you argue.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

mark sr said:


> How does your tax appraisal compare to the selling price? That would be your basis for contesting the assessment raise.


That in it self will not be sure to get you anywhere. In my area, the assessed value is always less than retail value. (My guess this is so they can have their own secret way of assessing value, and makes it hard for me to argue with)

But if you can find other similar houses in your area with similar recent selling prices and lower assessed value, that might be a reasonable argument.

But the other thing is - how often does your city do a full review of the value, rather than just an adjustment for inflation. Could end up that the similar houses you find with lower taxes simply have not been re-assessed yet.


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

SPS-1 said:


> That in it self will not be sure to get you anywhere. In my area, the assessed value is always less than retail value. (My guess this is so they can have their own secret way of assessing value, and makes it hard for me to argue with)
> 
> But if you can find other similar houses in your area with similar recent selling prices and lower assessed value, that might be a reasonable argument.
> 
> But the other thing is - how often does your city do a full review of the value, rather than just an adjustment for inflation. Could end up that the similar houses you find with lower taxes simply have not been re-assessed yet.


My neighbor's house hasn't been reassessed by inspection in over 20 years. That's true for many of the homes around me that haven't been sold for many years. Either no increases or small uniform increases. I did find a home one block away that sold two months before mine for $22,000 more than I paid. New assessment $20,000 less than mine. From realtor pictures it is truly a fully remodeled kitchen and whole house flooring. Full brick construction. Mine is 1964 hardboard. It is even identified as one of the comps the Assessor used. The other comps aren't in my neighborhood (they are in the taxing district) and aren't really similar to my house for various reasons including age. Two houses away is an almost identical house which was beautifully remodeled three years after my "new" countertop. Pictures are still up. New tax assessment - $15,000 less than mine. 
I have been trying to obtain the assessment worksheet and tax history for my house and the other comps the Assessor used, and the comps that I provided at the first appeal level. And the written standards that are used for assessments. I've been stonewalled for over a month. I suspect it's because the Assessor wanted to run out the time for filing the second level appeal. I timely filed it anyway which they will soon learn.
I don't think I'm making any new friends in town hall.


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Maybe the “recaptured basement” wasn’t included in the last appraisal. Now that they know its finished space, the SF of the house increases.


The last interior appraisal was 1996 and the notes indicate a "very fine" quality for basement finish, sq footage, etc., and there was an increased tax assessment for that year. So, they've known, and taxed, the finished space since 1996.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Jean4now said:


> Everyone's value went up about $2,000. The Assessor's noted for my house specifically that my increase was based on the listing pictures - "recaptured" basement improvement and remodeled kitchen. The kitchen cabinets are original from 1964. There is a solid surface countertop and supposedly new SS appliances. I checked the model numbers on all appliances. All 2009. Average grade. None Energy Star. It would make sense that the countertop (which did not require a construction permit) was also 2009 because it had to have a cut out for the gas stovetop and the wall oven, both in the 1964 original cabinet.
> The exterior needs painting, soon. If I'm unsuccessful in reducing the assessment I'm thinking of doing chartruse and fuschia stripes and asking for a reassessment next year.


What state are you in (of the United States)?


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank God they haven't found a way to do away with prop 13 here. They are looking. 


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Real mahogany panels are real pricy. Laminated (plywood) panels are cheaper. A lot of ‘PHILIPPINE MAHOGANY’ (luan or luaun wood) was sold as mahogany years in the past.
Its not as pricy as mahogany and is a tropical hardwood. I’ve seen a lot of it in Calif.


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

DoomsDave said:


> What state are you in (of the United States)?


Iowa


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

Oso954 said:


> Real mahogany panels are real pricy. Laminated (plywood) panels are cheaper. A lot of ‘PHILIPPINE MAHOGANY’ (luan or luaun wood) was sold as mahogany years in the past.
> Its not as pricy as mahogany and is a tropical hardwood. I’ve seen a lot of it in Calif.


Yes, this would be laminated plywood. Real mahogany? That would break my heart - it's been painted in this basement.


----------



## Jean4now (Jul 6, 2021)

Californiadecks said:


> Thank God they haven't found a way to do away with prop 13 here. They are looking.
> 
> 
> Mike.


Yes, I looked into property taxes in California really low for those who haven't sold in a while. Surprisingly affordable even with the increase that comes with buying now. The County Assessor gives the information to be able to calculate what the taxes will be on a sale price of $XX. That was my first choice of location. I was a back up offer but the first offer went through.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Our house values at over 900k and our property taxes are around 3000 a year. Very reasonable. 

With that said, we've been living here for 27 years.


Mike.
*___*
[emoji631] [emoji631]


----------

